# First pregnancy miscarriage



## louise1608

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to ask if anything else has read/heard about this... I was doing my daily skim of the internet and happened across a section about first-time pregnancies and the liklihood of a miscarriage happening, and it said that a woman has a higher chance of miscarrying if it is her first pregnancy, and that you have a better chance next time.

Just wondered if anyone else has heard that before?

I'm probably just wanting to believe it as I had an early miscarriage with my first in December and I guess it would just be another way to think positivley hehe

xx


----------



## Iril

I've never heard of anything like that, but my first pregnancy ended with a miscarriage too, so I'll hope you're right. :winkwink:


----------



## littleblonde

yeah i heard this. When i miscarried i read some onfo from the london miscarriage associaltion and it basically said that your are more likely to miscarry your 1st as a pregnancy is a forien body inside you and your body can fight it off. Then your next pregnancy you dont miscarry. I lost my 1st at 7 weeks and had my baby girl 5 weeks ago. I dont no how true it is but i did read it from the miscarriage associaltion and they would of researched it.


----------



## marie-louise

Yes I was told this after my mmc in june, I am now 36 weeks!


----------



## katstar

i have heard this too. 

My first known pregnancy went ok and i did not miscarry. But this does not mean to say that i did not have a chemical before this time. they say that 75% of pregnacies end before women know their even pregnant. Its to do with the body preparing for pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## laura.x.x

Not heard anything about this either, but hoping your right :flower: xx


----------



## laura.x.x

Just googled it and apparently 50-60% of first pregnancys end in miscarriage, how common is that! look at this website: https://www.womens-health.co.uk/chemical.html

xxx


----------



## louise1608

Laura thats the website I was looking at! I couldn't find it again when I was looking for it though hehe!

It is a really huge percentage, thats why I was so unsure about whether or not the site was talking rubbish hehe xx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi, my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks, I then went on to have a beautiful baby boy. Two of my friends miscarried last year and it was their first pregnancies, and they have since got pregnant, one just had her baby and the other is due in September. When I had my miscarriage the doctor told me that there was research that suggested that a high proportion of first pregnancies unfortunately did end this way.xx


----------



## ellie

i have heard this too but can'[t remember where.
my first pregnancy ended in mc at 7 weeks. the next i had a chemical at 5 weeks. the next (the very next cycle) - my baby boy is now 4 months old, no problems.


----------



## everthingX

Thanks for this post ladies, gives us great hope!! x


----------



## veganmum2be

also heard this.
i mc in december last year with my first, and i'm hanging in still with this bubs! (i hope)
xx


----------



## Beadette

Lots of people have said this to me. A doctor at the hospital said "it' very common, especially with first pregnancies" and since my loss I've spoken to numerous people who have told me that thir first pregnancies ended in loss. It may be coincidence or maybe not! Good luck with everyting girlies x x xx


----------



## bky

I've also heard that. Most of the people (and me) I've known in person who had MC's it was their first and in most cases went on to have normal 2nd+ pregnancies.


----------



## lauralora

yeah the hospital told me this when i misscarried xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thanks for the info hun - feeling a bit more positive now xx


----------



## lovehearts

iv been told this several times over the last week. Im hoping it is true. I have spoken to many women and a fair few of them mc their first and went on to have healthy pregnancys. Good luck with your pregnancys xx


----------



## Megg33k

I hadn't ever heard that and I'm sitting here :cry: reading it hoping that it means I have a chance this time! That's very, very hopeful!!! I feel like I'm on 'X-Files'... because I WANT TO BELIEVE! Thank you for posting this... really! :hugs:

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## lazysundays

This thread had given me so much hope. Currently ttc again after miscarriage of my first at 5 weeks. I know my miscarriage was early but I've felt so low since it happened. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## laughingduck

I've read this too. I have also read that you are more fertile after a miscarriage. My own personal (totally medically unfounded) theory is that your body may be getting rid of the "lesser" eggs, or not putting much thought into preparing your body for pregnancy if it has not been pregnant. Why waste the energy right? But after a pregnancy (which may have occurred with an egg with chromosomal abnormalities) the body says "hey, time to make a baby!" then puts a better egg out next time, and makes you super fertile. Again, this is not based on anything other than my own theory, but you read stories of people not getting pregnant for a year or two, then finally get pregnant, lose the baby, then can get pregnant right away after and carry it to term and have no more infertility problems after that. Like their body finally figured out it was supposed to be making a quality baby here! 
I just miscarried and although it was not my first, my daughter is almost 4 so it has been a while. I am hoping my body has figured out it's baby making time again and do better next time around ;)
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Yes iv heard this. And my first pregnancy was a 12 week loss x


----------

